# ** Slide **



## Kloncki (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich sehr für dieses Bike, 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58313/slide-am-7-0-white-black-red.html?mfid=52

kommt es nur in dieser Farbkombination ? Es steht auf der HP Auslieferung Februar,haut das hin, oder verschiebt sich sowas schon mal nach hinten ? Da ich in der Region wohne ist eine Abholung doch bestimmt auch möglich ?
Fragen über Fragen  

Gruß Kloncki


----------



## Bench (18. Dezember 2011)

Da steht doch White/Black/Red. Also kommt es vermutlich in weiß (wie abgebildet), in schwarz und in rot.
Ob der Liefertermin passt, wird dir wohl nichtmal Radon sagen können. Die haben vermutlich auch keine Kristallkugel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayjay85 (19. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
das Bike kommt laut PDF Katalog noch in schwarz!
Die Bezeichnung weis/rot/schwarz bezieht sich immer auf ein model.
Genau die Bilder anschauen und du findest die drei Farben an dem bis jetzt veröffentlichen Bike.
Ich warte auch auf das Schwarz/rot/weiße und hoffe natürlich das sie die Liefertermine einhalten können.


----------

